# whos hunting public and whose hunting private land?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was sitting in the stand this morning and i know alot of guys are seeing deer, im not one of them and im hunting public game lands. is everyone seeing deer hunting private land or public? i dont want to know where youre hunting, just if its public or private. just wondering, thanks

i do have a patch of private, but the owner want to harvest his deer first.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Private.... and only have been for a couple hrs. last Saturday night after working on my shooting house....didn't see anything....will get out this weekend for more than a few hrs. I hope
Looking for one of these


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Private land for me. I have seen deer every time out so far. I have not hunted when it has been real warm. Waiting for Bullwinkle.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Private here... ashtabula, tuscarawrus, medina, and franklin counties primarily


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I shot a deer off of public last year but im stating private from now on...I have a 98acre patch of woods I can hunt starting this year and my family owns 18 acres attached to about 80 more so Im done with public. Too much stupid non sense and dumb people walking to a stand an hour or two after light


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm fortunate enough to know some people that will let me hunt their private land. I have seen no deer but I have only been to one location so far. The weeks before opener I was getting some deer on camera, but from 9-19 to 9-25 I got nothing. I'm hoping when I go tomorrow morning I'll have better luck with cooler temps. Otherwise I'll be off to another property for a while.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

private. 3 places in harrison county (carrolton) 1 place in ravenna, 2 places in belmont county. I try not to mess with public land except for early muzzle


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I hunt two separate pieces of public land plus I hunt my farm and my moms farm. I've seen some really nice deer on the public land and have even killed a couple over the years. As of this year I haven't been out yet so I don't know what has been going on on any of the lands I hunt.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I hunt private in Lorain Co. and in Meigs Co. But I hunt public in Coshocton County.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I have only gone out once so far and that was on my in laws' land. I would love to hunt public, but I keep hearing it's a waste of time. Too many orange vests, no deer, and a lot of ranger pressure. I just wanna go out, make a clean kill, and feed my family without all the b.s. so I think private is how im going to stay.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Private 10K acres. Seeing a lot of deer!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Have'nt been out yet but I'll be hunting private land. Workin for 2 more weeks then I'll be in the woods.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Have two private spots to hunt, but have only been on public so far this bow season. I understand everyones statements about people with bad manners on public land. Opening day in the evening had a guy walk into the woods near me on public. I saw him at about 90-100 yards away. I waved my hat at him so he would be sure to see me. He nodded and proceeded to walk to within 20 yards of me. Then circled my spot at that distance in a half circle around me, then walked off down the trail I was watching. An hour or a little more later, here he comes. Walking right back down that trail. Circles me at 20 yards and exits the woods. Man i was ticked. If I had been him I would have walked back out as soon as I saw another hunter. Given them a wide berth, and tried to give them as much space as possible. Some peoples kids. Tisk Tisk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Have two private spots to hunt, but have only been on public so far this bow season. I understand everyones statements about people with bad manners on public land. Opening day in the evening had a guy walk into the woods near me on public. I saw him at about 90-100 yards away. I waved my hat at him so he would be sure to see me. He nodded and proceeded to walk to within 20 yards of me. Then circled my spot at that distance in a half circle around me, then walked off down the trail I was watching. An hour or a little more later, here he comes. Walking right back down that trail. Circles me at 20 yards and exits the woods. Man i was ticked. If I had been him I would have walked back out as soon as I saw another hunter. Given them a wide berth, and tried to give them as much space as possible. Some peoples kids. Tisk Tisk


 i was exiting some public hunting land last week and i found a bunch of little empty boxes (about 50) of milk duds, dots, goobers, you know the kind that come in a huge bag of assorted halloween candy. i saw this mess from 50 yards away, this mess was under a tree i could see someone had used a climber on. they musta left in a hurry because their bungie cord and 2 full and 1 empty coke bottles were still there. i picked up the garbage and put it back in the plastic bag laying on the ground. put the bungie cord in my pocket (hey it was brand new) and put the coke bottles in the plastic bag too. as i get out to the parking lot i see a white pile that looked like a shirt in the corner and some other piles too:S. i swore a bit outloud calling this loser a few rightous names and head over to pick up the shirt. as i get closer i see the other piles are human waste and the white pile was his t-shirt he used to wipe with. HAHAHA.. looks like i found out why he left in such a hurry, the 5 pounds of sugar musta ran right thru him. karma baby, KARMA!! thats what he gets for littering my hunting area. oh and i didnt pick up the shirt. thats just not gonna happen.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for picking up the litter ezbite.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I cant stand people who are disrespectful towards mother nature and fellow hunters. If i SEE SOME ONE I MAKE DAM SURE TO STAY WELL CLEAR.


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

I hunt both. I am lucky enough to have permission on over 100 acres private, but also hunt the larger state parks so I don't were out my welcome. If you do your homework early bowhunting can be very good on public. It just take a while to figure out the deer movement, (and people movement).
I have already taken a deer on each and passed several shots and only been out 3 times. Don't expect to walk on to public ground and kill a deer however, you have to scout! Good luck!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Hunted private land last friday... the woods are completely surrounded by standing cornfields. I never see deer when the corn is standing, After its combined the spot gets good.

Hunted Public land opening weekend saw deer in the morning and evening.... Hunt acorns, I saw deer from 5-7pm


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I hunt 150 acres of private land in summit county with 3 stand locations, half the time im still hunting though since i dont always prefer sitting. ive got the same deal with the corn, as soon as its down deer seem to magicly appear.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Public, I live in Franklin county and hunt public land (Alum, AEP) have been out 5 times (three evenings, two days) and have only seen one deer. I need to find some private land to hunt!!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I hunt both, i have access to 400 acres of private around salt fork that is bordered by public land on three sides. i have taken a 130" class 10 point and a smaller buck on public and a number of does. public is good is just takes a lot of work and brain power trying to figure everything out


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

plainolhunter said:


> Public, I live in Franklin county and hunt public land (Alum, AEP)


which AEP? if its ohio power you should give avondale a try another good spot near there is blue rock sf


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

i got a little patch bout 20 acres nothin so far but got fields still up cant wait till they r down things will be much better


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll be hunting Public Land in Ohio this year. I'll just be gun hunting. Going to buy my first Ohio Resident Deer License this week - kind of excited about that! Have an invite to deer hunt in NY on private land - but not sure if I'm going.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ihunt both, the trick I have found is find some places on public land that are not readily accessible, the on espot I hunt is a very large block and the closest way in is about 3/4 of a mile and the way i go in to hun tthe good section is about 1.5 miles to get to, I have found most people are lazy and will hunt the woods that the can practically park at even though it is not a good spot. As someone else mentioned I don't want to wear out my welcome on the private ground that i have so I switch it up.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I hunt both, Ohio has done a great job of investing in woodlands for us to enjoy. I am lucky enough to have some great private spots to hunt,but I must say the public land can be just as productive. The deer have no idea who ownes the land and dont much care for that matter. You have to take the good with the bad, accasionally on public early season you deal with a few straglers and hikers from time to time. 
I remember about five years back I was bow hunting westbranch very early bow season one nice fall day. I was tucked nice and high in my stand when a group of elementary school kids came through on a class hike. I went completly unnoticed with the exception of one little boy who made eye contact with me. I often think of that day and what that poor kid thought ( He must have been scared to death). I wonder if the school or teachers even knew it was hunting season??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> oh and i didnt pick up the shirt. thats just not gonna happen.


Tom...I want a video

I hunt private land


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I mostly hunt public land. I have only been out once this fall and didnt see anything. I'm going to try to get out tomorrow evening.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I also hunt private land, 2 farms of about 400 acres each, another farm with 1400 acres and a 4th farm that is about 300 acres and has a 40 acre public ground field that borders the woods. I have 2 stands up shooting into the public ground. I have seen quite a few nice bucks going though that public ground, only once have I ever seen anyone hunting it. And they were hunting the early blackpowder season, but I am not in saltfork. I asked them what they were doing and it was a husband and wife decked out in orange. I am walking out to move a stand I walked up to them, what are you doing, deer hunting. then he stated early blackpowder. Well I am in Hancock county. I am no judge, I went on moving my stand and let him and his bride hunt. I could have called them in but they were not poachers just stupid. But I enjoy the public land in the area.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

lost our childhood property a few years ago.... Pulled lots of deer and bunnies out of there.... now we hunt private property in small sects..... My hunt Club owns a small piece near Egypt Valley but as is the norm, no time to scout the Valley to find any honey holes.....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 3 private spots... 2 in Geauga and one in Ashtabula.

Only been out twice- seen two does 80yds away and nothing the first evening.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Have access to several farms here in Ashtabula co. my own 17 acres and usually hunt the AEP land down south several times a year.ezbite have you tryed the Grand River wildlife area? if your willing to put in some leg work along with some waders you can find some good areas.my brother lives right by the Grand River wildlife area and late last winter found some impressive sheds there.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I hunt 30 acres of field behind my house and went out to public land for the first time this morning. I had acl surgery 5 weeks ago so I was 20 yards from my truck and saw a big bodied 4-6 year old buck with about 60 inches of horn. I have sat on my land for 10 sits and seen 3 deer twice. Stupid corn is killing me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> Have access to several farms here in Ashtabula co. my own 17 acres and usually hunt the AEP land down south several times a year.ezbite have you tryed the Grand River wildlife area? if your willing to put in some leg work along with some waders you can find some good areas.my brother lives right by the Grand River wildlife area and late last winter found some impressive sheds there.


lol, i recently met a friend from my childhood on facebook and he has land out somewhere along the grand. were trying to get together and hes going to let me hunt it with him. just seems when hes off im working and when im off hes working. ive seen some BIG deer tracks out there when ive been frog gigging.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Private land here...primarily Coshocton(Warsaw). Also Trumbull, Ashtabula,Tuscarawus,Summit,and Monroe counties. I look for Mr Big but I don't alway's find him


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fortunate to have friends in Tusc. Cty with 45 acres that my son and i get to hunt. We share venison and walleye with them and they in turn don't allow other hunters. i've done the public land thing (AEP) in gun season and don't care for seeing more people than critters.


----------



## Deernailer (Dec 22, 2010)

I have hunted on public land for over 20 years and do so because I see very few hunters and have taken some great deer. My sons and my friends have had some great memories and look forward to many more. Ohio does a great job acquiring land for those not fortunate enough to have private land to hunt on. This year we found a site called MyHuntingLands and were able to get good maps of the areas we hunt and some other useful information. I am already looking forward to turkey season in the forest. Its one of the best times of the year to be in the woods and its warm enough to take the wife along for the camping and solitude.
Keep up the good work Ohio, we appreciate it!
Deernailer


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I hunt both.......I am very fortunate enough to get in with a landowner who has 130 acres bording one of Ohios best state forest. Seen lots of deer this year when I was able to go. We took a few does and a nice 11 point off this property. Thank you Mr.Landowner for allowing us to hunt.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing like hunting public during gun season.... I hunt private for bow but I will never miss public on opening day.... You never know what you will see.. I love it.. Not to mention the tradition of deer camp.....


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I own some property out in Scioto county but thats a long drive so sometimes during the week I might hit Ceasars Creek Wildlife area. Must admit I've killed 7 deer on the private land in the last three years compared to only 3 on the public in roughly equal amounts of time. But I bowhunt exclusively if that changes anything.


----------



## jerome7795 (Jan 14, 2011)

I hunt private and public.


----------

